# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019

## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm ->  Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

Dịch vụ đảm bảo như ý! Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Ms Thêm 0966223019.

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH MS Thêm quản lí nhà sàn Đảo Dừa 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

Nơi đây có hàng trăm cây dừa xanh mướt!

----------


## nhasangiatot

Du lịch Đảo Dừa liên hệ 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

Dịch vụ trọn gói bao gồm ăn ,ở, thuyền thăm quan 2 đền và 1 động ,vé thăm quan thắng cảnh trọn gói chỉ với 150k/người/ngày Lh Trực tiếp 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

Nhà sàn sạch,đép ,thoáng và rẻ nhất tại Đảo Dừa LH 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Chị Thêm 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Chị Thêm 0966223019 để được giá rẻ nhất và dịch vụ chất lượng nhất !

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Chị Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019

Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau: nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau: ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.

Tùy theo số lượng khách.
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).

Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình
Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com
*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói -LH0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Đảo Dừa Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 300.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*

*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý của Đảo Dừa : 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: nhasangiatot@gmail.com*

----------

